

Don't use XML to store data - infocaptor
http://www.mockuptiger.com/why-mockuptiger-is-not-using-xml-for-data-storage

======
wglb
In summary, use JSON. Which is natural if you are HTML and Javascript.

~~~
infocaptor
Amen!

